# Hi there



## Hunni (Sep 22, 2006)

Have decided to have treatment at ceram clinic in Spain but still concerned about embies implanting - what tests do they do if any to make the embies stick.  Or do they cycle first if it fails take bloods from u?

Any advice would be good


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi hun

Welcome to the Donor Threads 

This is a link to the Newbie Donor Egg Thread and a few of the ladies on there are having Donor Egg treatment in Ceram. I am sure they would be able to help you and I am also sure they will make you welcome.

Link : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97230.0

Hope this helps

T xx


----------

